# Sump Pump Recommendation



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Just got my hands on a 110gal show tank and a 50gal that i plan to turn into a sump. Never done a sump before, so looking for recommendations/advice on an appropriate return pump. I gather I'm looking for upwards of 6 times turnover, so something capable of 600gph @ 5ft head.

Just for kicks, looked on homedepot and saw some 1/4hp submersibles for around 180$ that fit the bill. Any difference with HD pumps versus those sold specifically for the hobby?

I gather those specific to the hobby might be more expensive, but any other reason not to go with a HD option, so long as its specs work out?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

indefine said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my hands on a 110gal show tank and a 50gal that i plan to turn into a sump. Never done a sump before, so looking for recommendations/advice on an appropriate return pump. I gather I'm looking for upwards of 6 times turnover, so something capable of 600gph @ 5ft head.
> 
> ...


I've never tried using a utility pump in an aquarium sump. I would think the aquarium pump would be properly sized and also more energy efficient? Probably less noisy as well.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I would agree with Tony...I believe the noise level will be a big difference! Many many many hobbyist with more experience and knowledge than I have built sumps and I have never seen one use the utility pump so that must say something.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Did a bit more research and apparently the utility pumps have oil and metals in them, use a lot of electricity, and let off a lot of heat. So it seems more trouble than they're worth and not worth cheaping out on such a critical piece of equipment.

So Kolewolf, true that why others have not used them.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you should be able to find a high quality suitable pump that fits within that budget range anyway. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, like this one: Lifegard Aquatics Quiet One Pro 5000 Water Pump - Water Pumps & Parts - Aquarium Supplies - Dry Goods

780 gph at 6 feet of hydraulic head.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yes, like this one: Lifegard Aquatics Quiet One Pro 5000 Water Pump - Water Pumps & Parts - Aquarium Supplies - Dry Goods
> 
> 780 gph at 6 feet of hydraulic head.


Thanks, I was looking through the JL offerings too. Is this a tried and true brand? What about mag-drive ones, what are the pros/cons?

This Pro 5000 model looks like it will suit my purposes though.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

indefine said:


> Thanks, I was looking through the JL offerings too. Is this a tried and true brand? What about mag-drive ones, what are the pros/cons?
> 
> This Pro 5000 model looks like it will suit my purposes though.


The mags are good pumps and some swear by them. I have used various models of the Quiet Ones and have never had a problem with them except when I got sand in them. I have not personally used the 5000 because I didn't need the hydraulic head, but have used 2200, 3000 and a 4000. The Eheims are also supposed to be great pumps are they are spendy.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I used to use magdrives but went through too many for that reason. Sand And the impeller gets all messed up. Now I use eheim and they have the cover and a sponge inside. Also great for pumping water out of tanks as fish can’t get sucked in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have used a marinland 1600 I think pumps like 1200gph. I have used two of them for 4 years now with little to no maintenance and still kicking no issues. its a light blue color


----------

